# 090090000960



## Anonymous (4 August 2004)

hallo,

ich habe gestern in den besucherstatistiken meiner seite gesehen, das eine sexseite s.....tv auf meine seite verlinkt, darauf hin habe ich das impressum dieser seite angeklickt, weil ich den betreiber bitten wollte dies zu unterlassen, das impressum war nicht anklickbar, dafür hatte ich mit mal 4 heiße damen auf meinem computer, ich hab die verbindung getrennt und auch geschaut ob eine meiner einwahlverbindungen umbenannt wurde, da dies alles o.k. war bin ich wieder rein und hab noch ca. 7 stunden gesurft (mit zwei drei kleinen pausen durch mittag, telefonate etc.) bis mitmal weder internet noch telefon mehr gingen. ich rief die telekom an und nach ein paar minuten gings wieder, in der zeit habe ich nochmals meine einwahlen kontrolliert, diesmal auch auf die nummern geachtet und oben genannte nummer hat sich statt meiner normalen einwahlnummern in alle internetverbindungen eingetragen, sprich ich habe fast 7 stunden mit dieser nummer gesurft.

anzeige habe ich gestern bereits erstattet und einen screen von der sexseite, sowie den 4 damen (verlinkungsdateien die nirgendwo hin führten)gesichert, welche ich bereits in den papierkorb verschoben hatte.

nachdem ich übrigends unter meiner hauptverbindung die einwahlnummer wieder geändert hatte und passwort und kennwort eingegeben habe, erschien diese dann in all meinen verbindungen. 

Frage1: wie geh ich mit der telekom um? (die mich gestern gleich abwimmelte es sei ja meine schuld und ich müßte das zahlen)
Frage2: *wo kann ich eventuell noch dateien finden von dem anbieter auf meinem rechner?*
Frage3: ist noch jemand durch diese nummer geschädigt worden?
_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 August 2004)

Die Abfrage der Rufnummer läuft in der RegTP-Datenbank ins Leere, sofern die Nummer die richtige ist und die Datenbank derzeit funktioniert.


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2004)

Die Nummern

090090000957
090090000958
090090000960
sind offensichtlich problembehaftet. Dürfte wieder mal nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis hier die Deregistrierung einsetzt. Erste (eindeutige) Hinweise auf die Verfügbarkeit der Dialeranwendungen über schädigende Trojaner sind bereits bekannt und wurden auch der RegTP vorgelegt. Der Verbindunsablauf ist wahrscheinlich völlig anders, als in der Datenbank der RegTP beschrieben.

@ Betroffene: bei der RegTP beschweren, beschleunigt das Entregistrierungsverfahren = Aufhebung der Zahlungsverpflichtung ggü. dem Netzbetreiber!  
http://www.regtp.de/imperial/md/content/mwdgesetz/FormblattBeschwerde1.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2004)

hallo, vielen dank für die info, hab noch mal ne abfrage gemacht und jemand aus schweden gefunden , die nummer wurde erst im juli neu registriert. die dort genannte datei konnte ich allerdings nicht auf meinem computer ausfindig machen.


entschuldigung übrigends für die nennung der seite, hab mir gleich die nutzungsregeln nochmal verinnerlicht, ist natürlich richtig zwecks datenschutz etc. also sorry


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> entschuldigung übrigends für die nennung der seite, hab mir gleich die nutzungsregeln nochmal verinnerlicht, ist natürlich richtig zwecks datenschutz etc. also sorry


In erster Linie geht es eigentlich darum, andere Forennutzer davor zu schützen, gleich nachzuschauen und sich auch was böses einzufangen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2004)

Bevor die Dialerdatenbank der RegTP wieder mal ihre Funktion einstellt, so wie häufiger in letzter Zeit:



			
				Dialerdatenbank schrieb:
			
		

> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000960-1357275 vom : Apr 16 2004 4:29PM
> Adressierungsmerkmal :
> Hash - Wert :45668C5E60F7F95AE3CE08B187CE6434C6E07DFA
> Dateiname : sexfiles.exe
> ...




Was mich schon immer mal interssierte:
Weiß jemand, ob es legal ist, dass die ladungsfähigen Adressen von *beiden*: Registrierungsverpflichtetem *und* Vertretungsberechtigtem, dass sich beide im Ausland befinden?
Falls nicht, gelten die Dialer damit automatisch als nicht korrekt registriert und entfällt damit die Zahlungsverpflichtung?

Werner


----------



## neward (5 August 2004)

Sorry, hatte schon wieder vergessen, mich einzuloggen.   :-?   Gast alias neward alias Werner


zu Frage 1) von tripsi :
siehe unter Erste-Hilfe-Kasten, unter Tipps von mir (dort besonders auch bei "@ PlatinMartin"), unter Beweislastumkehr und/oder unter Argumentationskette (<-- die 4 blauen Links anklicken)


Außerdem *@ tripsi* :
Wenn du dich hier registrierst, kannst du auch P(ersönliche)N(achrichten) verschicken und selber PNs empfangen. Der Link ist rechts oben!


Werner


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 August 2004)

tripsi schrieb:
			
		

> Frage2: *wo kann ich eventuell noch dateien finden von dem anbieter auf meinem rechner?*
> Frage3: ist noch jemand durch diese nummer geschädigt worden?


@ Tripsi
Zu den Dateien:
Schau mal im Verzeichnis von Windows
(c:\windows\ oder c:\winnt )
nach folgenden Dateien:

```
WinXp.txt
mWinXpD.txt
mWinXpD2.txt
mWinXp.txt
mWinXpd.txt
svchost.exe
dialerX.exe
switchagreement.txt
```

Die werden per Exploit installiert. Ausserdem muss ein Eintrag auf die svchost.exe aus der Registry entfernt werden (vorsicht, gibt eine echte Windowsdatei mit gleichem Namen im Folder system32, ggfs. Dateieigenschaften anschauen). Die txt Dateien enthalten dabei anscheinend die Einwahlnummern. 
Mehr dazu im PDF File von mir in diesem Thread
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6658

Zu den Betroffenen, 
siehe Thread zur 0900-90000958 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2004)

Werner schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, ob es legal ist, dass die ladungsfähigen Adressen von *beiden*: Registrierungsverpflichtetem *und* Vertretungsberechtigtem, dass sich beide im Ausland befinden?


Ist legal, solange die Registrierungverpflichteten auch schriftlich zu erreichen sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ist legal, solange die Registrierungverpflichteten auch schriftlich zu erreichen sind.



Und was ist mit all den Briefkastenadressen, das prüft doch kein S... nach....


cp


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

*Ende offen?*

Hallo

Was ist jetzt hier? Wie gehts jetzt weiter?

Nachdem in diesem Forum an anderer Stelle die Rede davon ist, dass die
T-Com irgendeine Kulanznummer am Laufen hat und Rechnungen auf 058 sowie 057 storniert, weil die Anbieter des Sexfiles.dialer nicht sauber sind, würde mich mal interessieren, was aus obigen Fall geworden ist. 
Immerhin ist das zwar eine andere Nummer - aber bei genauer Betrachtung nur eine neuere Anmeldeversion derselben Dialerscheisse.
Der Dialername ist der gleiche und die Leute dahinter sind auch die gleichen... dürfen wir jetzt jedesmal warten, bis die immer-wieder-neue Nummer für den immer-wieder-gleichen Mist dieser Leute dann wieder mal deregistriert wird, oder gilt die regtp-entscheidung jetzt endlich mal für die Betreiberfirmen und nicht nur für einzelne Nummern?

By the way: Wenn ich obigen Beitrag lese und höre, dass die T-Com dich hat sieben Stunden lang surfen lassen, bevor die dazwischen gegangen sind (Sperre), scheint ja wohl auch nicht ganz zu stimmen, dass auflaufende Telefongebühren seit neuestem im Hintergrund überwacht und bei auffälligen Abweichungen vom Mittelwert sofort vorbeugende Schritte durch die T-Com selbst (Benachrichtigung durch Brief oder Anruf und Sperre) eingeleitet werden. Weiss jemand was darüber? 

Tschuess
ich bin sauer


----------



## neward (11 August 2004)

*Re: Ende offen?*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder gilt die regtp-entscheidung jetzt endlich mal für die Betreiberfirmen und nicht nur für einzelne Nummern


Wäre zwar schön, aber ich denke, das wird rechtlich nicht möglich sein.
Zumal der Beweis dafür extrem schwierig ist und daher fehlt, dass diejenigen, die von illegalen Dialern finanziell profitieren (also die Betreiberfirmen), auch diejenigen sind, die für die Aktivität der illegalen Dialer verantwortlich sind.

Und selbst wenn es möglich wäre, - bei einem winkenden Profit in ausreichender Höhe ist eine neue Firma schnell gegründet, oder zwei oder acht oder dreiundzwanzig...

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

*antwort*

wollte mich registrieren, aber irgendie klappt das nicht mit der freischaltung...

ich poste gerne, sobald ich die telefonrechnung habe und einspruch einlegen kann, was aus meinem fall geworden ist. versprochen!

was die sieben stunden angeht, hab ich ja reingeschrieben mit zwei drei pausen und ich denke durch das ein und ausloggen gilt diese regelung mit den 400 euro nicht, weil man die wahrscheinlich an einem stück surfen muß, nehm ich an, weiß ich nicht...


ganz lieben dank auch noch mal für den hinweiß mit den dateien, denn die switchagreement.txt  hab ich auf meinem computer gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

*mich hat's auch erwischt*

Hi!
Mich hat es auch erwischt. Werde also auch Wiederspruch einlegen und über den Ausgang berichten. 

Ist nun Problem mit dieser Nummer (960) der Reg-behörde vorgelegt worden. Sie kommen ja selbst nicht auf die Idee alle Nummern von den Typen zu sperren.

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

hallo an alle die das hier aus betroffenheit lesen:

ihr solltet wirklich ganz ganz schnell bei der regulierungsbehörde darauf hinweisen, dass es sich bei eurem fall (090090000960) um den gleichen dialer handelt, wie bei 090090000957 und 58 mit den gleichen Betreibern und dem gleichen Dateinahmen - sexfiles.exe - 
für die obengenannten nummern hat die telekomm eine kulanzregelung beschlossen - für die 090090000960 allerdings noch nicht! ich wiederhole: nicht! bei den wenigen betroffenen, die sich hier derzeit melden wird sich das auch nicht ändern und das ist schluss mit geld zurück. definitiv.
die einzige chance besteht darin, die derzeitige stimmung bei regtp und t-com gegen die betreiber des dialers zu nutzen und gewissermaßen eine sperre auch für diese nummer zu erreichen - denn es ist eben wie gesagt nur eine andere nummer aber der selbe dialer. verweist dann unbedingt auch auf dieses forum und den tread, der im inhaltsverzeichnis über diesem steht ("hilfe dialereinwahl über 09009000058"). anderenfalls bleibt ihr auf euren schulden sitzen, das kann ich jetzt schon garantieren. darüber hinaus wäre es wichtig, dass sich die betroffenen untereinander austauschen und sich gegebenenfalls den dialer zukommen lassen,weil im allgemeinen viele leute aus panik alles löschen und dann gibts keine beweise mehr. aber am allerwichtigsten: sofort bei der regulierungsbehörde melden. umgehend! und das meine ich jetzt ganz ernst. 


grüße
gast


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

...ich meine natürlich, dass ihr euch informationen über den dialer zukommen lassen sollt - den wer will schon den dialer selbst gemailt bekommen...
tschuess


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

Hallo,
bin eben erst auf dieses Forum gestoßen, da ich völlig geschockt nach Hilfe bei dailerschutz.de gesucht habe.
Mich hat diese Rufnummer auch eiskalt erwischt. Habe ca. 4 Stunden in aller Ruhe aircrafts für den Flusi aus dem Netz geladen.
Da die Verbindung so langsam war, habe ich mal in den Verbindungsstatus geschaut....mir sind fast die Augen rausgefallen als ich die 0900 sah.

Inzwischen habe ich 4 unterschiedliche Icons mit eindeutigem Inhalt gefunden. 2 in der Startleiste und 2 auf dem Desktop...toll :-((
Selbst YAW findet diese Dailer nicht, obwohl ja sonst jede mögliche Systemdatei gemeldet wird.
Was ist das für eine Sauerei. Während ich über Arcor eingewählt war, muß zwischendurch unbemerkt die Verbindung gekappt worden sein und den Dailer kam zum Zug.
Auf die Telefonrechnung bin ich mal gespannt.
Habe Screenshots und Registry gesichert - unter DFÜ Verbindung steht nur Arcor, kein Dailer!

Das Ding geht zum Anwalt und ggf. folgt Anzeige bei der Polizei.
Ich werde mal beobachten wie es hier weitergeht.

MfG
Jens


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

*noch was zu 090090000960*

hallo, 

auch das ist ein offensichtliches indiz für illegale dialeraktivitäten.
laut gesetz MUSS nach 60 minuten eine automatische trennung vorgenommen werden. es kann ja nun sein, dass der dialer immer für eine sekunde rauswählt und dann wieder reinwählt. jedoch dürfte man schlüssig nachweisen können, dass diese zwei sekunden für eine wissentliche einwahl durch den user nicht reichen.
die telekomm ist - das wird mir nun allmählich immer klarer - an einer unterbindung dieser ungeheuerlichkeiten nicht wirklich interessiert.
der gang zur polizei ist zwar wichtig, aber noch wichtiger ist die beschwerde bei der regulierungsbehörde (www.regtp.de), da nur die der telekomm wirklich auf die finger klopfen kann.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 August 2004)

@Jens

ich hab mal eine Liste von Dateien gepostet, die zum Dialer gehoeren. Siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=69184&highlight=#69184
Bei Fragen meld Dich an und schreib mir ne PN.
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2004)

*Re: noch was zu 090090000960*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> auch das ist ein offensichtliches indiz für illegale dialeraktivitäten.
> laut gesetz MUSS nach 60 minuten eine automatische trennung vorgenommen werden. es kann ja nun sein, dass der dialer immer für eine sekunde rauswählt und dann wieder reinwählt. jedoch dürfte man schlüssig nachweisen können, dass diese zwei sekunden für eine wissentliche einwahl durch den user nicht reichen.
> ...


Irgendwie werde ich aus Deinem Posting nicht schlau. Die T-Com beendet generell die Meherwert-Einwahlen nach 59 Minuten. Wenn ein illegaler Dialer seine Aktivitäten so vornimmt, dass die Verbindung lediglich wenige Sekunden besteht und dann beendet wird, kann doch die T-Com nichts dafür. Der Fluch sind hier die eingesetzten Drop-Charge-Abrechnungen, die es ermöglichen, ab der ersten Sekunde den Höchstpreis auf die Rechung des Endkunden zu bringen. Auch dazu kann die T-Com nichts, das ist so vom Gesetzgeber vorgegeben, wird jedoch (gelegentlich) missbraucht.

Zum Thema Anzeige bei der Polizei kann ich bloss noch den Kopfschüttelmodus einschalten, denn da hat doch nahezu niemand überhaupt einen Plan von dem was hier abgeht. Die RegTP ist die zuständige Behörde für den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern und somit ist eine Beschwerde dorthin fast das einzigst Sinnvolle, das der geprellte Endkunde unternehmen kann, neben dem Streit mit dem Telefonanbieter.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

Hallo...

Hab mich zwar angemeldet, aber die Bestätigungsmail steht noch aus.

Mit der Polizei, ja die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt. Alles was über das tägliche Geschäft hinaus geht wird wohl zwangsweise ins leere laufen. Ich dachte dabei eher an die Untermauerung meiner "Unschuld"

Ich habe den Rechner nochmal überprüft und dabei ist folgendes rausgekommen. 2 Icons in der Startleiste "Virtual Girl" und "LipGame"
die anderen auf dem Desktop "MeetMe" und The Doctor".
Beider verweisen auf eine Datei - internet.exe- Die Suche nach dieser Datei bleibt jedoch erfolglos.
Klasse, dabei habe ich nur nach FS Links im Netz gesucht und mehrere Seiten aufgerufen.
Der Dailer hat meine Arcor Einwahlnummer überschrieben, was ich unter Verbindungseigenschaften sehen konnte.
Eine Mail habe ich soeben an die Regulierungsbehörde gesendet.
Ich kenne werder die Einwahlpreise, noch wurde ich mit OK zum Download eines Dailers geführt. Einwahl und Installation blieben unbemerkt und eine 60 Min. Trennung erfolgte ja auch nicht.
Auch ist mir unbekannt, über welche Seite ich den Dialer gefangen habe und welche Dienste ich dafür erhalten habe... 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Quelle für den Dialer festzustellen???
Ich bin stinkewütend über solche Machenschaften.
Blöd ist nur, ich hatte mein WIN neu installiert und noch keine Schutzsoftware aufgespielt, sonst wäre mir das wohl erspart geblieben.

MfG
Jens


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

*nachtrag*

@reducal...


dann nochmal im klartext:

der gesetzgeber schreibt vor, dass mehrwertverbindungen nach spätestens 60 minuten zu trennen sind. in meinem posting gerade es nicht darum, dass die verbindungen vielleicht doch schon nach 2 sekunden beendet werden und dennoch die ganze summe fällig wird. es
geht mir hier darum, dass einige leute ja nun behaupten, sie seien stundenlang ununterbrochen mit diesen bösen verbindungen rumgesurft.
und da kann ja wohl was nicht hinhauen wegen oben genannter maximaldauer von 60 minuten.
weiterhin verwies ich dann darauf, dass mehrstündiges surfen zwar durchaus auch durch immer-wieder-einwahl des dialers zusammenkommen kann. aber das würde man dann ja wohl merken. oder es geht eben so schnell, dass man es nicht merkt und in diesem falle ist der zwischen auswahl und einwahl liegende zeitraum doch sicher so gering, dass man kaum plausibel behaupten können wird, der endkunde habe selbst nach beendigung der verbindung die wiedereinwahl vorgenommen.
kurz: irgendwas stimmt da nicht, wenn die leute immer wieder schreiben sie seien stundelang UNUNTERBROCHEN mit "unserem" dialer hier im netz gesurft. wenn das wirklich stimmt (ununterbrochene Zeitspanne) - und das könnte man dann ja in der rechnung gegebenenfalls überprüfen, dann hat sich die ganz sache perse sowieso erledigt, denn nach neuem rufnummer gesetz gilt:

"Bei zeitabhängig abgerechneten Mehrwertdiensten muss die Verbindung nach einer Stunde automatisch getrennt werden." 

Handelt es sich allerdings um einen Dienst, bei dem zeitunabhängig abgerechnet wird, dann gilt:

"Bei zeitunabhängig abgerechneten Dienstleistungen (Blocktarife) darf die gesamte Verbindung nicht mehr als 30 Euro kosten."

in letztgenanntem falle kämen auch bei sieben stunden surfen nur 30 euro zustande, oder aber auch hier müsste die gesamte surfdauer fortwährend unterbrochen werden um zu wirklich schmerzhaften beträgen zu gelangen.
auch das würde der user aber wohl irgendwie gemerkt haben (zumindest, wenn man ein modem hat - da hört man zwar unter umständen keine einwahlpiepser, wenn die böswillig abgeschaltet werden, aber zumindest hört man ein "klick" beim trennen der leitung).

ich denke, den zweiten punkt wirst du partiell (aus technischen Gründen) anfechten können - den ersten (max. 60 minuten) aber nicht - soweit es die hier diskutierte nummer angeht, fällt der zweite fall aber ohnehin nicht ins gewicht. bei ihr handelt es sich nämlich um einen ZEITABHÄNGIG abgerechneten Dienst, der dann eben bei legaler Vorgehensweise nach 60 Minuten automatisch zu trennen wäre oder eben schlichtweg illegal ist. Das ist nicht nur in der Wirkunsgweise des Dialers bei regtp so niedergeschrieben. Das kann man daran erkennen, dass zusammen mit dem Dialer auf den Rechner ein Textfile "Switchagreement.txt" hinterlegt wird, in welchem MINUTENPREISE angegeben sind. Die schwanken je nach Land zwischen 1 Euro xzig bis 3 Euro xzig - und auch hier hat der Gesetzgeber klare Bestimmungen für Deutschland erlassen ...
So jetzt reicht es dann wohl...


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

Ups...ich habe mal nach dieser switchagr....gesucht, befindet sich im Verzeichnis WINNT (Win2000)
So wäre ich aber wohl nie auf diese Datei gestoßen.
Da steht die ganze Welt drin, Preise von 0,80 bis 3,XX. Nur sporadisch, eine genaue Zuodrnung für Deutschland sehe ich nicht.

England 1.50 GBP
ERITREA INTERNATIONAL CALL
..
..
usw.
FIJI INTERNATIONAL CALL
Finnland INTERNATIONAL CALL
France INTERNATIONAL CALL
FRENCH ANTILLES INTERNATIONAL CALL
French Polynesia INTERNATIONAL CALL
GAMBIA INTERNATIONAL CALL
GEORGIA INTERNATIONAL CALL
Germany INTERNATIONAL CALL
GHANA INTERNATIONAL CALL
GIBRALTAR INTERNATIONAL CALL
Greece INTERNATIONAL CALL
GREENLAND INTERNATIONAL CALL
GRENADA INTERNATIONAL CALL
..
..
usw.
Netherlands 0.80 EUR
Irgendo weiter unten und oben stehen dann verschiedene Preisangaben.
Schlau werd ich daraus nicht. Jedenfalls bezweifle ich das es korrket ist, wenn einfach die bestehende DFÜ Verbindung überschrieben wird und dadurch bei jeder Einwahl automatisch der zweifelhafte Dienst angewählt wird.

MfG
Jens


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

*Re: nachtrag*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Handelt es sich allerdings um einen Dienst, bei dem zeitunabhängig abgerechnet wird, dann gilt:
> 
> "Bei zeitunabhängig abgerechneten Dienstleistungen (Blocktarife) darf die gesamte Verbindung nicht mehr als 30 Euro kosten."



Das gilt aber nicht für Dienste mit der Nummerngasse 09009! Auch diese Mehrwertverbindungen müssen nach Ablauf einer Stunde netztechnisch getrennt werden (§ 43b Abs. 4 TKG).
Eine Durchbrechung ist nur durch ein "Legitimationsverfahren", unter Eingabe und Prüfung einer 4-stelligen PIN möglich. Dieses Verfahren gem. Verf. 36/2003 unterliegt jedoch sehr hohen technischen Anforderungen, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass dadurch kein Missbrauch der Rufnummer 09009* entstanden ist.
Verbleibt wieder nur die Feststellung, dass die Sachverhaltsschilderungen einiger User nicht ganz stimmig sind - es gibt kein "stundenlanges" Surfen über Mehrwertnummern der Gasse 0190/0900!
Eine weitere Ausnahme käme jedoch dann zu stande, wenn missbräuchlich, zur Abrechung von Inhalten im Internet, 0192/0193/0194er Nummern eingesetzt werden. Diese Nummerngassen sind rein für Internetzugänge (z. B. Freenet 0192****) vorbehalten. Die Verwendung zur kostenpflichtigen Abrechnung von Inhalten ist somit (gem. § 43b TKG) illegal.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2004)

...der war natürlich von mir!


----------



## tripsi (13 August 2004)

*habe mich nun regsitrieren können*

@jens, würde mich freuen wenn wir uns mal kurzschließen könnten...



@ gast mit zitat:"Verbleibt wieder nur die Feststellung, dass die Sachverhaltsschilderungen einiger User nicht ganz stimmig sind - es gibt kein "stundenlanges" Surfen über Mehrwertnummern der Gasse 0190/0900! "

->ich betone es nochmal: ich hab mehrere pausen gemacht als ich telefoniert habe und mittag gegessen hab, ich hab also nicht 7 stunden am stück gesurft, aber insgesamt halt!!! 

ich hab bei der regulierungsbehörde nicht gefunden wo ich mich beschweren kann, jedesmal wenn ich die nummern wähle ist einmal freizeichen und dann immer gleich besetzt.


chrisie


----------



## tripsi (13 August 2004)

*hab vergesst*

...bin ja n dummy was das thema angeht, kann mir noch jemand tipps geben, wie ich den einspruch an die telekom formuliere, gibts da verhaltensweisen etc. auf die man auf jeden fall achten sollte?

fall nochmal beschreiben klar
angeben, dass anzeige erstattet wurde klar
das die nummer einer firma gehört bei der schon zwei nummern wegen der gleichen masche storniert wurden auch klar

noch was???

bin für jeden tipp dankbar

falls es hart auf hart kommt (denn ich zahle mit sicherheit nicht) bin ich gern zu einer sammelklage bereit, die man ja dann sicher machen wird müssen denke ich oder? wie auch immer zusammen ist man immer stärker...

chrisie


----------



## technofreak (13 August 2004)

Erste Schritte:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Zum Thema des hier im Forum "unausprechlichen"  Wortes: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2004)

*Re: habe mich nun regsitrieren können*



			
				tripsi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bei der regulierungsbehörde nicht gefunden wo ich mich beschweren kann, jedesmal wenn ich die nummern wähle ist einmal freizeichen und dann immer gleich besetzt.


Nicht anrufen, immer schriftlich beschweren - das bringt mehr! Besser per E-Mail an [email protected] mit folgenden Daten


- die angewählte(n) Mehrwertdiensterufnummer(n),
- das Datum und die Uhrzeit der Anwahl,
- Ihr Name, Ihre Anschrift sowie Ihre Telefon- und Faxnummer
- Sachverhalt


----------



## tripsi (13 August 2004)

*aha*

*nunschlauerbinundknicksmach* 

danke!
chrisie


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2004)

*Re: hab vergesst*

Nachschlag:


			
				tripsi schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich den einspruch an die telekom formuliere


Einfach frei Schnauze, kurz und bündig formulieren, warum Du die strittige Position nicht bezahlen willst - es kommt nur darauf an, dass klar und deutlich Dein "Widerspruch" zum Ausdruck kommt und dass es sich hier, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach um den Missbrauch einer Mehrwertnummer mittels illegaler Anwendung eines Dialerprogrammes handelt.
Wenn Du tatsächlich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet hast, dann benenne das Aktenzeichen ggü. der T-Com, das sieht immer gut aus!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Win2000 (13 August 2004)

--> Endlich angemeldet !!

Zum Thema automatische Trennung möchte ich auch noch meinen SENF dazugeben.

Also, ich habe über ca. 3-4 Stunden Downloads gemacht. Da teilweise größere und mehrere Dateien runtergeladen wurden, habe ich natürlich nicht ununterbrochen vor der Kiste gehockt.

Alles lief aber, es gab keine Unterbrechungen in den Downloads.
Irgendwann war mir die Verbindungsgeschwindikeit zu lahm und ich habe dann mal in den Verbindungsstatus geschaut. Bums...da war alles schon zu Spät. Ich habe daher keine Ahnung wie lange das so ging, werde ich ja dann an der Rechnung erkennen.

Die bei der Regulierungsbehörde hinterlegten Eigenschaften dieses Dailers sind definitiv nicht mit meinem Modell identisch. Kein OK, keine Nummernanzeige und auch nix mit Preisinfo. ALLES LÜGE!!!

Ich werd die Telfonrechnung abwarten, aber gezahlt wird nix - egal was da kommt.
Da die DFÜ Verbindung überschrieben wurde, handelt es sich um Datenmanipulation, allein desshalb werde ich dagen kämpfen wie ein Löwe.

MfG
Jens


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2004)

Win2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die DFÜ Verbindung überschrieben wurde, handelt es sich um Datenmanipulation, allein desshalb werde ich dagen kämpfen wie ein Löwe.


Das wäre eine Datenveränderung gem. dem StGB und ist strafbar. Was hältst Du davon, wenn Du Anzeige bei Deiner Polizei erstattest und den Rechner (sofern der nicht bereits bereinigt ist) für eine Auswertung durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen zur Verfügung stellst - ohne dem ist eine Anzeige nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## tripsi (14 August 2004)

*Re: hab vergesst*



> Wenn Du tatsächlich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet hast, dann benenne das Aktenzeichen ggü. der T-Com, das sieht immer gut aus!
> 
> Viel Erfolg!



hab ich tatsächlich noch am selben tag inklusive einer cd mit den dateien und screenshot der seite und meinen besucherstatistiken... 

und am nächsten tag hab ich die die 0190 und 0900 bei der telekom sperren lassen...


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2004)

*anzeige*

wenn du die sache zur anzeige gebracht hast und dateien sicherstellen konntest, dann sieht's ja wohl doch garnicht so schlecht aus - für uns alle -
leider habe ich den ganzen mist in panik gelöscht. so dass ich nichts in der hand haben werden, ausser der telefonnummer auf der rechnung.
wenn aber durch deinen fall ermittlungen eingeleitet werden - die feststellen, dass sich hinter dieser nummer - 090090000960 - ein unseriöses angebot verbirgt, dürfte dass dann ja doch eigentlich hinreichen, um in kürze die deregistrierung aller drei nummern des dialers zu erwirken (bislang wars ja nur für 057 und 058).
jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass eine deregistrierung vor rechnungsstellung erfolgt sein muss - ansonsten muss man trotzdem zahlen. kann denn das sein? 

bimbo


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 August 2004)

Wenn die Registrierung entzogen wurde, dann gilt der Dialer als nie registriert. Das dürfte Deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2004)

*Re: anzeige*



			
				bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass eine deregistrierung vor rechnungsstellung erfolgt sein muss - ansonsten muss man trotzdem zahlen. kann denn das sein?


Nein, bei einer Rücknahme der Registrierung erfolgt dies zum ursprünglichen Anmeldezeitpunkt. Das heißt, ein Dialer war somit niemals wirklich registriert, es besteht von Anfang an keine Zahlungsverpflichtung.



			
				bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die sache zur anzeige gebracht hast und dateien sicherstellen konntest, dann sieht's ja wohl doch garnicht so schlecht aus - für uns alle -
> leider habe ich den ganzen mist in panik gelöscht. so dass ich nichts in der hand haben werden, ausser der telefonnummer auf der rechnung.
> wenn aber durch deinen fall ermittlungen eingeleitet werden - die feststellen, dass sich hinter dieser nummer - 090090000960 - ein unseriöses angebot verbirgt, dürfte dass dann ja doch eigentlich hinreichen, um in kürze die deregistrierung aller drei nummern des dialers zu erwirken (bislang wars ja nur für 057 und 058).


Tripsi hat irgendwelche Daten auf CD geliefert. Das ist nicht hinreichend, um einen Tatbestand (in strafrechtlicher Hinsicht) gerichtsverwertbar nachweisen zu können. Die zu den Dateien gehörenden Steuerungen wird sie eh nicht gespeichert haben können, weshalb von vorn herein feststeht, dass die Anzeige von der sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt werden muss. Prinzipell gilt es, den kompletten Rechner zur Verfügung zu stellen, wenn man über die Strafanzeige wirklich was erreichen will.
Für die T-Com ist aber so ein Aktenzeichen einer Behörde sehr wohl von Bedeutung. Das geht nämlich dann schon in Richtung Vorbeugung vor Schadenersatz. Die T-Com kann, wenn der Nummernnutzer es auf die Spitze treiben und unbedingt seine Anbietervergütung haben will, erklären, dass mit den Ermittlungen der Behörden berechtigte Zweifel am rechtmäßig erwirtschafteten Umsatz bestehen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 August 2004)

*Re: anzeige*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Tripsi hat irgendwelche Daten auf CD geliefert. Das ist nicht hinreichend, um einen Tatbestand (in strafrechtlicher Hinsicht) gerichtsverwertbar nachweisen zu können. Die zu den Dateien gehörenden Steuerungen wird sie eh nicht gespeichert haben können, weshalb von vorn herein feststeht, dass die Anzeige von der sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt werden muss.


@Reducal, das ist nicht Dein Ernst, dass dies so gehandhabt wird.  Wie waere es eigentlich damit, mal das BSI/die RegTP mit einzubeziehen? Denen liegt eine Beschreibung "der Steuerung" des Dialers seit dem 26. Juni vor! Aktuell funkionierende DownloadURLs gibts im Linkforum! Auch wenn inzwischen irgendein anderes Executable vom IFRAME geladen wird. 
Siehe mein Posting hier mit Beschreibung
Ich hoffe, dass die mein Schreiben nicht in die Tonne treten, sondern tatsaechlich mal das Ganze "gerichtsverwertbar" sichern. Sonst koennte man sich diese Behoerden IMHO sparen. 

@Tripsi meld Dich mal per PN bei mir, dann kriegst Du meine Kontaktdaten, und Du kannst der ermittelnden StA mal nahelegen, bei RegTP und BSI zu fragen, wie deren Erkenntnisse bzg meiner Beschwerde sind.


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2004)

*Betrügerische Abzocke: So Beschwerde führen ...*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nachschlag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Anzeige ist fast schon das Zaubermittel: Selbst wenn dies strafrechtlich nicht viel bringt, schrecken die Ermittlungen schon sehr und für die TELEKOM ist es ein gutes Argument, das Inkasso einzustellen.

Schon der Hinweis z.B., dass man die Mehrwertnummer nicht willentlich gewählt hat und wahrscheinlich eine betrügerische Absicht (ein Dialer)dahintersteckt reicht oft bei der T-COM. Die gleiche Beschwerde, möglichst genau aber prägnant formuliert, sendet man zeitgleich an die 
T-COM/ TELEKOM, RegTP, die Wettbewerbszentrale und den VZBV und das BSI: 
Ein Schreiben, mehrere Empfänger!

Danach ist es mehr als unwahrscheinlich, dass die Nummer weiter abgerechnet wird, denn wenn die T-COM das Inkasso für betrügerisch/kriminelle Aktivitäten machen würde, wäre das Geldwäsche.
Wir hatten mal eine solche Mehrwert-Drecks-Nummer auf der Telekom-Rechnung. Anruf und Hinweis auf einen möglichen betrügerischen Hintergrund reichte und schon ist der Betrag wieder gutgeschrieben. 

Sein Schreiben richtet man an:
====================

TELEKOM AG, jetzt T-COM  
Fax: 0228- 182-7099/9822/9880 

www.RegTP.de 
Fax: 06131 - 185600 
Fax: 0228- 14- 8872 

www.VZBV.de 
Fax: 030-25800- 218

Zentrale gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb e.V., Bad Homburg
www.WETTBEWERBSZENTRALE.de 
Fax: 06172-84422 

Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband 
www.VZBV.de 
Fax: 030/25800-218 

Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik - BSI 
www.bsi.de 
Telefax: 01888 9582-400 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2004)

Hallo all...

also ich gehe am Montag zur Polizei. Die Ladungsfähige Anschrift des Daileranbieters habe ich ja.

Um meine Kiste nutzen zu können, habe ich auch alles gelöscht. Vorher ca. 20 Screenshots und die Registry gesichert, dass muß reichen.
Den Rechner wegzugeben geht nicht so ohne weiteres, da das gute Stück täglich benötigt wird.
Auf saubere Daten bin ich zwingend angewiesen. Bin extra von XP auf WIN 2000 umgestiegen, um mich vor dubiosen Dingen zu schützen.

Werde mich mal noch etwas austauschen und den Hashwert der Datei prüfen. Stimmt der nicht mit dem bei Reg... überein, hat sich´s hoffentlich ganz schnell ausgedailert.

Aber, ist eine Nummer gesperrt, erfinden diese Mehrwertanbieter neue Namen und beantragen wieder neue Nummern.
Immerhin betreibt dieser Anbieter ja noch 2 andere Nummern, deren Kosten Telekom Kunden nicht mehr bezahlen müssen. 

Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrung im Umgang und mit den Ergebnissen der Polizei gesammelt?

MfG
Jens


----------



## Insider (14 August 2004)

*Re: Betrügerische Abzocke: So Beschwerde führen ...*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anzeige ist fast schon das Zaubermittel: Selbst wenn dies strafrechtlich nicht viel bringt, schrecken die Ermittlungen schon sehr und für die TELEKOM ist es ein gutes Argument, das Inkasso einzustellen.


Aber genau dafür intensive Ermittlungen einzuleiten, sollte eben nicht die Aufgabe der Polizei und StA sein. Des weiteren lehne ich persönlich die Vermüllung der anderen Behörden und Gesellschaften, die Du hier immer so stark anpreist, generell ab. Das bringt so nichts und genau diese Ämter und Kontaktstellen arbeiten eh schon mit Hochdruck an eben diesen Sachen. Mit zahlreichen Anfragen und Beschwerden werden sie über die Maßen beansprucht und letztlich in ihren eigentlichen Aufgaben gehemmt/blockiert. Das ist mEn auch bei Polizei und StA so, führt letztlich eher nur zu Frustrationen bei den sachbearbeitenden Mitarbeitern.



			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass muß reichen.


Tut es aber nicht! Nur die Auswertung des betroffenen Rechners (könnte) erfolgversprechend sein.


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

*0900xx960*

Hallo, ich habs mir auch eingefangen.

Was mich interrresiert ist, ob jetzt schon mal einer Anzeige erstattet hat, und was dabei rumgekommen ist!  Gibts nen Staatsanwalt oder irgendwen der sich damit beschäftigt?

Danke...

tom


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

*Re: 0900xx960*



			
				gast tom schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich interrresiert ist, ob jetzt schon mal einer Anzeige erstattet hat, und was dabei rumgekommen ist!  Gibts nen Staatsanwalt oder irgendwen der sich damit beschäftigt?


Im gesamten Bundesgebiet liegen zahlreiche Anzeigen bei unterschiedlichen Polizeien und den verschiedenen Staatsanwaltschaften vor. Die Zahl dürfte ebenso hoch sein, wie die Beschwerden bei der RegTP. Genaues wird Dir hier allerdings niemand erklären können (bzw. dürfen), da weitergehende Auskünfte unter ein Dienstgeheimnis fallen, das - zumindest hier in diesem Forum - öffentlich nicht aufgeweicht wird.
Wenn Du allerdings darauf spekulierst, dass es irgendwo in Deutschland eine spezielle Strafverfolgungsbehörde gibt, die sich der Sache "gesammelt" angenommen hat, der Du Deine Anzeige zukommen lassen kannst, dann wirst Du enttäuscht werden. Da der/die Täter im/über das Ausland....., gilt nach dem Tatortprinzip zuerst mal die Örtlichkeit, wo der Schaden eingetreten ist. Von der dortigen Polizei/StA wird die jeweils erstattete Anzeige bearbeitet, bis der tatsächliche Tatort feststeht. Das heißt, alle Beweiserhebungen, einschließlich der Auswertung der Daten von Deinem Computer, werden von Deiner (für Deinen Wohnort zuständigen) Behörde veranlasst bzw.  durchgeführt.


----------



## tripsi (15 August 2004)

*Re: 0900xx960*



			
				gast tom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habs mir auch eingefangen.
> 
> Was mich interrresiert ist, ob jetzt schon mal einer Anzeige erstattet hat, und was dabei rumgekommen ist!



lieber tom, lies doch bitte den tread mal ganz durch und dir wird geholfen...

internette grüße
chrisie


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

*Anzeige*

Reducal schrieb:

"Prinzipell gilt es, den kompletten Rechner zur Verfügung zu stellen, wenn man über die Strafanzeige wirklich was erreichen will. "

Wenn allerdings berücksichtigt wird, dass selbst dann nach u. U. monatlichem Entzug des privaten PC´s das Verfahren "mangels Beweisen" eingestellt wird, dann scheint die *Aushändigung* des PC´s doch kein so erfolgversprechender Weg zu sein. Aus meinem privaten Umfeld ist mir jedenfalls kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo die zur Verfügungstellung eines PC´s an die Ermittlungsbehörden zur Verurteilung eines Dialer-Betrügers geführt hat. Aber vielleicht ist Reducal hier mehr bekannt?

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2004)

*Re: Anzeige*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht ist Reducal hier mehr bekannt?


Meinem Erachten nach haben Anzeigen eher einen beruhigenden Charakter für den Anzeigenerstatter, als dass sie etwas nachhaltiges bringen. Die Einstellung von Verfahren dürfte bei einer Quote von knapp 100 % liegen. Traurig aber (spekulativ) wahr!


----------



## tripsi (16 August 2004)

*grundi*

der grund für die anzeige ist auch mehr um den widerspruch der telekomrechnung zu unterstützen...

aber natürlich wärs toll, wenn irgendjemand der es kann mal auf die idee käme, alle nummern der firma zu sperren und nicht nur eine

internette grüße
chrisie


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2004)

*Re: Anzeige*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Paul-Merlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und die deutschen Behörden und Gesetzgeber nehmen das schulterzuckend zur Kenntnis, streicheln mit Krokodilstränen in den Augen ihren Amtsschimmel und lassen es dabei bewenden??? Dieses Problem gibt's doch schon seit Jahren, dass alle in diesem Geschäft agierenden Personen und Firmen sich selbst als seriös deklarieren und alle, alle, alle Probleme den geheimnisvollen ausländischen Anbietern zugeordnet werden, die ja - jammer, jammer - nicht verfügbar sind. Lächerlich, diese fadenscheinigen Begründungen... Der Amtsschimmel hat hier schon so oft in die Büros geschissen, dass es stinkt. Bis zum Himmel...


----------



## tripsi (20 August 2004)

so, jetzt hab ich meine Telefonrechnung, "nur" 100 Euro (anscheinend 2 Pauschalbeträge. 
...erstmal große Erleichterung, trotzdem bin ich sauer und auch immernoch nicht bereit zu zahlen.

Was ich jetzt wiederum nicht verstehe: ich habe auf der Telefonrechnung zwar eine 0900 Nummer aber nicht die, die der Dialer angezeigt hat. Ich habe also bei der Telekom angerufen und nachgehakt, die Dame hat sich dann meine Rechnung rausgesucht und mir dann wieder die 09009000960 genannt als Verursacher des Postens. Wieso steht dann bei mir die 090001900012? Ist das ein Verwirrspiel?  :roll: Sie konnte mir dazu keine Auskunft geben...

Wie auch immer leg ich jetzt erstmal einspruch ein und bezahle brav den rest und dann sehen wir weiter. Bis dahin...

chrisie


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 August 2004)

tripsi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso steht dann bei mir die 090001900012?


Das ist ein Ueberbegriff fuer die drei Rufnummernbloecke 0900/01900/012, also Mehrwertrufnummern!
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2004)

tripsi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich jetzt wiederum nicht verstehe: ich habe auf der Telefonrechnung zwar eine 0900 Nummer aber nicht die, die der Dialer angezeigt hat. Ich habe also bei der Telekom angerufen und nachgehakt, die Dame hat sich dann meine Rechnung rausgesucht und mir dann wieder die 09009000960 genannt als Verursacher des Postens. Wieso steht dann bei mir die 090001900012?


Das ist kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis sondern die Deklaration der Mehrwertabrechung über eine Nummerngasse 0900 oder 0190 oder 0012. Außerdem schätze ich, dass Du mehr als zwei Verbindungen hattest bzw. eine zu einer Nummer, die im 2-€-Minutentakt abrechnete.

Um Klarheit zu erhalten musst Du nun schriftlich bei der T-Com einen nachträglichen, unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) für die angewendeten Mehrwertnummern beauftragen. Daran siehst Du dann, wie oft wirklich und wie lange die Einwahl passiert ist, einschließlich der kompletten Nummer und kannst darauf Deinen Widerspruch begründen.


----------



## Dino (20 August 2004)

tripsi schrieb:
			
		

> 090001900012? Ist das ein Verwirrspiel?



Könnte man vielleicht so sehen  !

Wenn man die Nummer mal in mehrere aufteilt, dass käme dabei eine Auflistung von Vorwahlen frei tarifierbarer Servicenummern heraus.

0900 - schon klar, oder?

01900 - frei tarifierbare Variante der 0190

012 - für "innovative Dienste"

Das dürfte dann also *nicht* die konkrete gewählte Nummer, sondern vielmehr eine Kategorie in der Rechnung sein. Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, hätte man vielleicht lieber im Klartext "Mehrwertnummern" schreiben sollen.
Dass diese 090001900012 zu Missverständnissen führt, wird wohl schon dadurch unterstrichen, dass das offensichtlich selbst einige T-Mitarbeiter nicht schnallen. Weshalb wundere ich mich eigentlich nicht darüber ??????


----------



## tripsi (20 August 2004)

*ihr schlauwis *

he he ihr schlauen, hätte ich ja auch gleich kucken könne, ich hab doch ein einzelverbindungsnachweiß also:

03.08. 13.37 Uhr  090090000960 92,4664 Euro netto und
03.08. 14.43 Uhr  090090000960 0,1716  Euro netto 

da haben wir es ja.... nun wiederum wunder ich mich wieder, da ich genau weiß das ich morgens um 8 Uhr mir die Ddateien mit den heißen Damen eingefangen habe und ja auch sofort die verbindung beendet hab. Danach muß ich ja mit meinem Provider gesurft haben, sonst hätte er ja gleich abgerechnet. Um 13.37 kann eigentlich nur nach dem Mittagessen sein. Das heißt der Dialer ist nicht bei der Einwahl direkt nach dem Wiedereinwählen rein, sondern erst als ich mich nach dem Mittag (also nach der zweiten Einwahl) wieder eingewählt habe. gott was bin ich froh das ich so spät esse. Das heißt aber auch das die Telekom die Verbindung schon viel früher hätte trennen müssen oder? (war da nicht von 40 Euro die rede?)

chrisie


----------



## galdikas (20 August 2004)

*Beweislast*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Um Klarheit zu erhalten musst Du nun schriftlich bei der T-Com einen nachträglichen, unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) für die angewendeten Mehrwertnummern beauftragen. Daran siehst Du dann, wie oft wirklich und wie lange die Einwahl passiert ist, einschließlich der kompletten Nummer und kannst darauf Deinen Widerspruch begründen.



Weil chrisie Verbraucherin sein dürfte, sieht das Gesetz meiner Ansicht nach den umgekehrten Weg vor: sie braucht "nur" darauf hinzuweisen, daß sie die (angebliche) Erbringung der dubiosen "Dienstleistung" nicht bestellt hat, welche zur (vermeintlichen Entstehung der Berechtigung zur) Forderung dieses Betrags X geführt haben soll.

Dann muß nämlich umgekehrt der Sexdienste-Anbieter nachweisen (wenn er mangels Bestellung zwar keine vertragliche Vergütung einfordern kann, aber doch "wenigstens" Ersatz des chrisie vertragslos (angeblich) zugeflossenen Nutzwerts seiner Leistungserbringung herausverlangen will), daß er
1. seine zweifelhaften Dienste in der (behaupteten) irrigen Vorstellung erbracht haben will, daß chrisie sie bei ihm bestellt hätte,  und
2. daß chrisie diese seine (angeblich) irrtümliche Vorstellung hätte erkennen können, wenn sie nur genügend Sorgfalt an den Tag gelegt hätte.

(In Wahrheit liegt der fraglichen Leistungserbringung des penetranten Sexdienste-Anbieters zweifellos gar nicht die Vorstellung zugrunde, chrisie habe bei ihm seine Dienste bestellt. Vielmehr dienstleistet er ungefragt und belästigend drauflos - was aber nicht ausreicht, um ein Recht auf Zahlung zu begründen.)

Dabei darf selbstverständlich weder der zweifelhafte Sexdienste-Anbieter so tun, als bestehe seine entgeltanspruchsbegründende Leistung "eigentlich" in der Erbringung inhaltsneutraler Telekommunikationsverbindungsleistungen, und die T-Com als schlichter Verbindungsnetzbetreiber darf sich natürlich genausowenig als Erbringer der Mehrwert-Leistung mit eigenem(!) Entgeltanspruch ausgeben, wenn sie selbst doch in Wahrheit höchstens die zugrundeliegende Kommunikations-Verbindung zum Diensteanbieter hergestellt hat, mit dem "eigentlichen" Inhalt der Sexdienst-Leistung aber nichts zu tun hat (und auch ausdrücklich nichts zu tun haben will!).

gal.


----------



## tripsi (20 August 2004)

*nagut dann nicht 40 euro*

also für alle dies auch nicht wissen, nach 1 stunde wird getrennt, hab nochmal nachgefragt, hab jetzt meinen widerspruch fertig und bezihe mich dabei auch auf die anderen nummern (957 und 958) die ja bereits gesperrt sind und hab auch reingeschrieben, das ich anzeige erstattet habe und nicht bereit bin zu zahlen...

so harren wir der dinge die da kommen...


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2004)

*Re: ihr schlauwis *



			
				tripsi schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt aber auch das die Telekom die Verbindung schon viel früher hätte trennen müssen oder? (war da nicht von 40 Euro die rede?)


Die T-Com trennt nach 59 Minuten. Dieser Dialer verwendet offensichtlich keine Drop-Charge-Einwahlnummer, so dass maximal 120 €uronen auflaufen können - liegt daran, dass minutlich abgerechnet wird. Das TKG schreibt vor: entweder 30 € max, pro Einwahl, längstens 59,59 min oder 2 €/Minute, längstens 59,59 min.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

*mal sehen,ob ich der nächste bin*

...ich warte ja noch auf meine rechnung, die kommt immer erst am 3. des monats.
das ganze einwahlprozedere bei tripsi ist mir mehr als schleierhaft. wieso ist der dialer erst bei der übernächsten verbindung aktiv geworden?
wenn ich das so sehe, kann ich mir beträge zwischen 0 (weil gar nicht eingewhlt) und 480 euro (weil 4 mal reingegangen) vorstellen.
die t-com hat sich bei mir allerdings noch nicht wegen überhöhtem rechnungsbetrag gemeldet.
im zweifelsfalle werde ich auch anzeige erstatten und widerspruch einlegen. ebenfalls mit hinweis auf die drei anderen nummern.
wenn wir jetzt noch ein paar betroffene finden, dann lässt die telekomm vielleicht auch hier die forderungen fallen...
mal sehen,
ich hoffe


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...die t-com hat sich bei mir allerdings noch nicht wegen überhöhtem rechnungsbetrag gemeldet.


Warum sollte sie? Die Missbrauchserkennung von Mehrwertnummern richtet sich nach dem üblichen Gesprächsvolumen des Anschlussinhabers bzw. an den Gesamtkosten der Mehrwerteinwahlen innerhalb eines Abrechnungsmonats >250. Es kann sein, dass die Kosten noch unter 250 € liegen. Also - abwarten bis die Rechung kommt!



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...im zweifelsfalle werde ich auch anzeige erstatten und widerspruch einlegen. ebenfalls mit hinweis auf die drei anderen nummern.
> wenn wir jetzt noch ein paar betroffene finden, dann lässt die telekomm vielleicht auch hier die forderungen fallen...
> mal sehen,
> ich hoffe


Die Telekom lässt wegen ein paar unabhängig von einander Betroffenen (weil unterschiedliche Telefonanschlüsse) nix fallen. Den Widerspruch schreiben ist o.K. Viel wichtiger als eine Anzeige ist jedoch eine Beschwerde bei der RegTP, nur die kann bewirken, dass den registrierten Nummern durch die Entregistrierung generell die Grundlage der Rechnungslegung entzogen wird.


----------



## tripsi (23 August 2004)

*...*

ja, das denke ich auch, gebe gerne die emailadresse der bearbeiterin die meine email entgegengenommen hat, so kommts zumindest erstmal bei einer person an...

chrisie

ps: das mit der einwahl versteh ich auch nicht, aber es war nicht gleich von morgens an, ist ja anhand der zeit ersichtlich...
doch da noch andere die 4 damen auf dem computer hatten, kann es nur von der benannten seite kommen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2004)

Hallo,
mich hats auch erwischt. Diese blöde Nummer hat einfach ohne mein Wissen die DFÜ Daten ersetzt und sich im Hintergrund installiert.
Nun warte ich auf meine Rechnung und werde dann, falls ich betroffen sein sollte, schriftlich ein Veto einschicken und meine Rechnung zurückbuchen lassen und nur den korrekten Betrag der Telekom überweisen. Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei werde ich wohl auch machen, um mein Veto zu untermauern.
Der Regulierungsbehörde habe ich eine mail geschickt und ihnen die Sachlage geschildert. Hoffentlich wachen die mal auf und sperren diese Abzockernummer, damit nicht noch andere Internetuser geschädigt werden.

Am liebsten würde ich mal nach Lichtenstein fahren ...............

_Nach Liechtenstein kannst du fahren, der Rest gelöscht , so was verstößt gegen die NUBs 
und vor allem gegen bestehende Gesetze tf/mod _


----------



## neward (29 August 2004)

ein Gast auf Seite 1 schrieb:
			
		

> ... die einzige chance besteht darin, die derzeitige stimmung bei regtp ... zu nutzen und ... eine sperre ... zu erreichen - ... anderenfalls bleibt ihr auf euren schulden sitzen, das kann ich jetzt schon garantieren.
> 
> darüber hinaus wäre es wichtig, dass sich die betroffenen untereinander austauschen ...
> 
> aber am allerwichtigsten: sofort bei der regulierungsbehörde melden. umgehend!


Also, die obige "Garantie" halte ich für ziemlich daneben gegriffen! Siehe unter Beweislastumkehr und Argumentationskette.

Das Sich-Austauschen und die Meldung bei der RegTP kann ich aber nur voll unterstützen!

Damit die RegTP von euch alle Angaben kriegt, die die brauchen, gibt's dort ein spezielles Formular zum Download !!




			
				ein Gast auf Seite 4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...  wieso ist der dialer erst bei der übernächsten verbindung aktiv geworden?


"Mein" Dialer hat, nachdem er gestartet worden war, immer erst exakt 2 Minuten lang überhaupt nichts getan, bevor er zuschlug - vermutlich um seine Herkunft zu verschleiern. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine solche Funktion, nur mit längerer Wartezeit - entweder im Dialer selbst oder in seiner Ansteuerungssoftware - auch im vorliegenden Fall vorhanden gewesen sein könnte.


Werner


----------



## juergenmueller (30 August 2004)

*wie erkenne ich die nummer und wie loesche ich den dialer?*

hallo... ich habe das teil wohl auch. vier icons sind seit gestern ploetzlich aufgetaucht, zwei auf dem desktop und zwei bei den programmen. "internet.exe" war ebenfalls vorhanden. allerdings habe ich nirgendwo die nummer 0900... gefunden. bei meiner verbindung steht noch die normale von msn "010880192658" und auch mein isdn monitor sagt, das nur dahin eine verbindung aufgebaut wurde. wo finde ich die nummer auf meinem rechner, zu der der dialer eine verbindung aufgebaut hat, bzw. aufbaut.

die internet.exe habe ich geloescht und auch ueber regedit den registry eintrag entfernt. dennoch versucht mein rechner ab und an eine verbindung erzustellen zu findfox.net und zu songtexte.netzring.net.

wie gehe ich sicher, das das teil auf meinem rechner inaktiv ist?

bitte um hilfe!!! 

danke, juergen

_[Edit: E-Mail-Adresse gelöscht. Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## neward (31 August 2004)

Ich kenne mich mit ISDN-Monitoren nicht aus und weiß daher nicht, wie zuverlässig deren Angaben sind. Für den Fall, dass es irgendein Dialer doch geschafft haben sollte sich einzuwählen, solltest du alle Dateien, die auch nur entfernt nach Dialer aussehen, NICHT löschen, sondern sicherstellen, z.B. durch Umbenennen von *.exe nach *.exe_x und Verschieben in ein separates Verzeichnis inkl. Sicherungskopie auf separatem Datenträger.

Wühl mal in deinem Papierkorb!  --> Beweissicherung!!

Eine schnelle Möglichkeit, noch vorhandene Dialer zu identifizieren und am Wählen zu hindern, ist die Installation eines Dialerschutzprogramms. Ich bin mit der alten, noch kostenlosen Version von Dialer Control sehr zufrieden. Eine Softwareübersicht ist zu finden unter http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html .

Werner


----------



## tripsi (31 August 2004)

*...*

ich bin zu der lösung übergegangen die 0900 und 0190 nummern zu sperren.

hab übrigends für nächste woche eine anhörung bei der polizei, mal sehen was das noch wird, mir wäre lieber sie hätten mein computer mal gefilzt...

und die telekom lässt erstmal nichts von sich hören...

@juergenmueller bitte mach eine anzeige bei der polizei und erwähne das es schon mehrere anzeigen gibt, sowie eine beschwerde bei der registrierungsbehörde
und sperr die nummer (geht innerhalb von 24h) dann muß die telekom haften sollte sich der dialer doch noch mal einwählen

chrisie


----------



## tripsi (31 August 2004)

Hab ich auch noch bekommen, hab ich grad gesehen:

___________________________________________________________
Sehr geehrte Frau ...,

vielen Dank für Ihre Hinweise.

Die Behörde erreichen täglich sehr viele Verbraucheranfragen, so dass es
nicht immer möglich ist, zeitnah zu antworten. Ich bitte um Ihr Verständnis.

Weitergehende Recherchen sind mit den von Ihnen übermittelten Daten nicht
möglich. Damit wir gegen rechtswidrig eingesetzte Dialer vorgehen können,
muss der entsprechende Verbindungsaufbau von uns vollständig nachvollzogen
werden oder anhand von vorliegenden Beweismitteln lückenlos nachgebildet
werden können. Hierzu benötigen wir u. a. neben der kompletten
Mehrwertdiensterufnummer auch den ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis und
insbesondere die Ursprungs-Web-Seite, von der aus der Dialer geladen wurde,
die Programm.exe und möglichst auch die dazugehörigen Bildsschirmausdrucke
(Screenshots). Dabei müssen u.a. die Dateien Ihres Rechners mit den
Einwahldaten aus Ihrer Telefonrechnung - insbesondere in Bezug auf die
Einwahlnummer und das Einwahldatum -  übereinstimmen.  Die vollständigen
Unterlagen senden Sie bitte gespeichert auf Diskette oder CD an:

Regulierungsbehörde für
Telekommunikation und Post
Außenstelle Meschede
Nördeltstr. 5
59872 Meschede

Hat die Regulierungsbehörde sich gesicherte Kenntnis von einem Sachverhalt
verschafft, ergreift sie nach pflichtgemäßer Ermessensausübung Maßnahmen wie
beispielsweise: 

Abmahnungen 
Androhung und Festsetzung von Zwangsmitteln 
Untersagung der Rechnungslegung 
Untersagung der Inkassierung 
Abschaltung von Rufnummern 
Entzug von Rufnummern 
Widerruf oder Rücknahme von Registrierbescheiden 
Einleitung von Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren 

Die Maßnahmen der Regulierungsbehörde ergehen in Form von sofort
vollziehbaren Verwaltungsakten.

Informationen über abgeschlossene Maßnahmen werden von der Reg TP im
Internet in der Dialer-Datenbank
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp

und in der Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html

sowie in allgemeinen Presseveröffentlichungen bekannt gemacht.

Findet sich auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung ein Rechnungsposten, der auf eine
rechtswidrige Nutzung einer (0)190er/(0)900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummer
zurückzuführen ist, können Sie hiergegen Einspruch erheben. Einen
unberechtigt geforderten Rechnungsposten müssen Sie nicht bezahlen.

Einsprüche gegen Ihre Telefonrechnung müssen Sie gegenüber dem
Rechnungsersteller und bei Forderungen von anderen Anbietern in der Regel
zusätzlich diesen Anbietern gegenüber geltend machen. Sie sollten Ihren
Einspruch in jedem Fall begründen. Ob eine eigene Forderung des
Rechnungserstellers vorliegt oder es sich um eine fremde Forderung handelt,
ergibt sich aus der Telefonrechnung.

Ist eine Forderung eines anderen Anbieters strittig, sollten Sie mit Ihrem
Rechnungsersteller die Behandlung dieses strittigen Betrags im
Zahlungsverkehr klären, damit für Sie keine negativen Konsequenzen wie z. B.
eine Anschlusssperre folgen.

Zur Forderung kommen regelmäßig Kosten für Mahnungen und die Beauftragung
von Inkassounternehmen hinzu.

Da die Rechts- und Beweislage für jeden Fall konkret geprüft werden muss,
sollten Sie sich im Zweifel mit Ihrer örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale oder
einem Rechtsanwalt in Verbindung setzen. Rechtliche Beratung zu
Missbrauchsfragen aus dem Bereich der (0)190er/(0)900er Rufnummern, die über
die Regelungen des Missbrauchsgesetzes hinausgehen, darf die Reg TP aufgrund
des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht leisten. 

Haben Sie sich für einen Einspruch entschieden, achten Sie dabei darauf,
welche Zahlungsform Sie mit Ihrem Rechnungsersteller vereinbart haben:

Wenn Sie per Überweisung zahlen, ziehen Sie den Ihres Erachtens unberechtigt
verlangten Betrag (inkl. MwSt) von dem Rechnungsbetrag ab und überweisen die
restliche Summe wie gewöhnlich innerhalb der hierfür geltenden Frist.
Vergessen Sie dabei auf keinen Fall auf dem Überweisungsbeleg genau zu
vermerken,  welchen Teil der Rechnung Sie nicht begleichen wollen.

Wenn Sie dem Rechnungsersteller eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt haben,
wenden Sie sich an Ihre Bank und widersprechen Sie der Belastung Ihres
Kontos und überweisen Sie den Ihrer Auffassung nach berechtigten Anteil des
Rechnungsbetrags (inkl. MwSt) gesondert. Auch in diesem Fall müssen Sie
genau angeben, welchen Teil der Rechnung Sie nicht bezahlen wollen.

Achtung: Sollte sich herausstellen, dass die Forderung berechtigt war,
tragen Sie das Risiko, dass der Anbieter aus der Forderung gegen Sie vorgeht
und seine Ansprüche gegebenenfalls im Klageweg geltend macht, wodurch Ihnen
zusätzliche Kosten in Gestalt von zu erstattenden Gerichts- und
Anwaltsgebühren der Gegenseite entstehen können.

Die Regulierungsbehörde ist bei der Auskunftserteilung an das
Rechtsberatungsgesetz (RBerG) gebunden. Das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG)
eröffnet nicht die Möglichkeit, Sie als Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung
Ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Es können daher nur Fragen
beantwortet werden, die innerhalb des Zuständigkeitsbereiches, also dem
Telekommunikationsrecht, liegen. Darüber hinaus ist eine konkrete Beratung
hinsichtlich von Angelegenheiten, die ausschließlich nach privatrechtlichen
Vorschriften zu beurteilen sind, nicht möglich.

Ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche können Sie ggf. mit Hilfe eines
Rechtsbeistands  verfolgen. 

Ich hoffe, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weitergeholfen zu haben.

Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
....
_____________________________________________________________


name, telefonnummer gerne auf anfrage damits an einen ansprechpartner geht falls jemand der Betroffenen sich beteiligen möchte, würde mich freuen...

das was ich habe, schick ich hin.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2004)

RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu benötigen wir u. a. neben der kompletten Mehrwertdiensterufnummer auch den ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis und insbesondere die Ursprungs-Web-Seite, von der aus der Dialer geladen wurde, die Programm.exe und möglichst auch die dazugehörigen Bildsschirmausdrucke (Screenshots).


Die RegTP macht es sich und den Verbrauchern nicht leicht, weil sie die eigenen Regeln nicht einhält. Zu einer ordnungsgemäßen Registrierung gehören die folgenden Pflichtangaben:


			
				Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 43b Abs. 5 und Abs. 6 TKG*
> 
> 1. Registrierungsformular/schriftliche Versicherung
> 
> ...


Unter c) wird *die* Quell-URL aufgelistet.

Die Formulierung sagt ganz klar, dass es eben genau 1 Quell-URL gibt und diese bei der Registrierung festzulegen ist. Damit ist mit der exe-Version des Dialers über den Hashwert die Quell-URL bekannt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## neward (31 August 2004)

tripsi schrieb:
			
		

> hab übrigends für nächste woche eine anhörung bei der polizei, mal sehen was das noch wird, mir wäre lieber sie hätten mein computer mal gefilzt...


Auch mich hatten die auf meine Anzeige hin vorgeladen. Da ich jedoch dafür weder Zeit noch Lust hatte, hab ich den zuständigen KOK (Kriminaloberkommisar) angerufen und gefragt, was er über meine schon sehr ausführlich Anzeige hinaus denn noch von mir braucht. Nach Sichtung der Akte, meinte er, es reiche, wenn ich bei Gelegenheit unter der betreffenden Tagebuchnummer eine Kopie meiner Telefonrechnung und den von mir sichergestellten Dialer auf Diskette bei ihnen einwerfe. Die persönliche Anhörung könnten wir uns dann sparen.

Werner


----------



## Insider (31 August 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> ...unter der betreffenden Tagebuchnummer eine Kopie meiner Telefonrechnung und den von mir sichergestellten Dialer auf Diskette bei ihnen einwerfe.


Die Telefonrechnung wäre ja auch das Wichtigste bei der Anzeigenerstattung. Nur damit lässt sich der definitive Schaden beziffern. Was das mit dem Dialer auf der Diskette soll, zeugt jedoch von unausgereifter Schwammdrüber-Terminologie. Wenn dat nich mal schief jeht - wieder ein weiterer Vorgang der zur Einstellung des Verfahrens verdammt sein dürfte, schade Werner!


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

*newlines ag*

Ich bin auch vom ... 960-Dialer geschädigt worden. Suche weitere Geschädigte!


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2004)

*Re: newlines ag*



			
				sümmern schrieb:
			
		

> Suche weitere Geschädigte!


Wozu?

Siehe zu, dass Du mit der T-Com über einen ordentlichen Widerspruch ins Reine kommst und fertig. Dort ist die Nummer 090090000-960 neben der -957 und -958  bereits bestens bekannt, dem Widerspruch wird i. d. R. wohlwollend entsprochen.


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

leider ist das nicht so einfach.

-Widerspruch ist bereits vor 2 Wochen erfolgt

-Telekom hat mir 090090000960-Nummer und Dialer-Adresse zugesandt und besteht auf Zahlung ("alles in Ordnung weil registriert)

-heute kam Mahnung, mit Androhung Zugang zu sperren

-werde Klage der Telekom abwarten, aber: Ich möchte keine Sperrung!

Ich brauche also weitere Geschädigte, damit die Telekom ihre Behauptung "alles in Ordnung" nicht aufrechterhalten kann


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

Moin @ll,

durch Zufall bin ich hier reingestolpert und wie man sieht auch noch nicht gereggt.
Mich hat es heut erwischt. War so ca. 2,5h mit dem Sch... Dialer unterwegs. 
Vorgehensweise bei mir:
War dummerweise über DFÜ unterwegs. Wie er auf in mein Sys gekommen ist weiss ich nicht. Hatte meinen Rechner neu gestartet und dann wieder eingewählt. Schon war ich mit dem Dialer unterwegs.
Dieser verseuchte meine sämtlichen DFÜ Verbindungen.

Im ersten "Wahn, versucht man sich natürlich davon zu befreien, was nicht unbedient zweckvoll ist (oder war).
Hab mein Sys mit Ad-Aware gecheckt und musste feststellen, dass sich och eine Datei (ausser den von euch benannten) auf dem Rechner befindet.
Im Ordner:
c:\windows(winnt)\system32
liegt noch eine datei namens: *explorer.exe*
Bitte umbenennen und zwecks Beweislage sichern.
Ist nicht so einfach, da diese gestartet wird (wurde). Also der Affengriff (strg+alt+entf) den Prozess beenden. Da sieht man schon, dass die explorer.exe 2 mal aktiv ist. (die, welch kleingeschrieben ist beenden!).
Dann kann man sie löschen, sicher oder umbenennen.
Die richtige Explorer.exe befindet sich eine Ordner höher [c:\windows (winnt)]

Werd mich natürlich auch dagegen wehren und Widerspruch einlegen. Zuerst natürlich die Telerechnung abwarten.

cu
Karsten


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2004)

sümmern schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche also weitere Geschädigte, damit die Telekom ihre Behauptung "alles in Ordnung" nicht aufrechterhalten kann


Andere tuen prinzipiell nichts zur Sache. Verweise auf die zwei weiteren Nummern der Newlines AG und bitte um Aussetzung des Mahn- und Inkassoverfahrens bis zu einer einvernehmlichen Klärung des Sachverhaltes. Was die Sperrung des Telefonanschlusses betrifft, so ist die nicht rechtes, wenn der übrige Anteil der Telefonrechnung (ohne die strittige PRS-Einwahl) bezahlt worden ist. Gib´ der T-Com zur Kenntnis, dass Du über ein eistweilige Verfügung die Freigabe des Anschlusses beantragen würdest und einen Anwalt mit der Angelegenheit betrauen willst.


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2004)

Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> War so ca. 2,5h mit dem Sch... Dialer unterwegs.


Am Stück dürfte wohl kaum gehen, wegen der Zwangstrennung nach einer Stunde.


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

Hmm, wenn ich sage 2,5h dann mein ich das auch so!
Sorry, aber Zwangstrennung hin oder her. Ich glaube das was ich sehe und meine DFÜ Verbindung zeigte mir halt 2,5h mit dieser Nummer an.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2004)

Moin!

Wir haben heute unsere Telefonrechnung für September geöffnet und auch eine von diesen herrlichen "1 Verbindungen zum PRS - 0900/01900/012" Rechnungspositionen entdeckt. Kosten lagen allerdings "nur" bei 3,09€.
Die zugehörige Rufnummer laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis lautet 090090000960, gewählt für 1:47Min.
Ein Dialer ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen, versuche ich beim Surfen auch möglichst zu vermeiden!
Die Verbindung ist offensichtlich zustandegekommen, als meine Freundin sich bei der Auskunft der Deutschen Telekom eine Telefonnummer anzeigen lassen wollte. Soweit wir die Ereignisse noch nachzuvollziehen konnten, sind einige Cookie-Anfragen aufgetaucht und beim beenden der DFÜ-Verbindung war auch noch eine (Telefon-?) Auskunft geöffnet, die mit Sicherheit NICHT freiwillig gestartet wurde! Die Cookies wurden allesamt abgelehnt und irgendwann ging dann garnichts mehr, bis eben zum Verbindungsende nach 1:47Min.

Nun meine Frage: 1. Besteht evtl. ein bekannter Zusammenhang zwischen Auskunft DTAG und dem Dialer? und hat schon jemand "Erfolge" bei speziell dieser T.-Nummer (090090000960) feiern dürfen?

Auf jeden Fall rufe ich Montag erst mal bei der freundlichen Telekom an, mal sehen ob die Verständnis zeigen!

Vielen Dank schon mal für hilfreiche Antworten!


----------



## tripsi (5 September 2004)

*2. runde*

so, jetzt hab ich es etwas verdaut, also für alle dies interessiert:

ich hatte freitag eine mahnung von der telekom drinne, natürlich auch mit androhung der sperrung, obwohl ich auf der überweisung geschrieben hab, bezahlung ohne posten sowieso und ich meinen widerspruch einen tag nach erhalt der rechnung zugesendet habe...

ich hab dann angerufen  :argue: und siehe da: "von einem widerruf wissen wir nichts", dabei ist dieser bereits am 23.08. bei der telekom in empfang genommen worden. na ein glück, das ich den per einschreiben *mit rückschein *geschickt habe.


ich kann es mir nicht leisten gesperrt zu werden,aber zahlen tue ich das auch nicht, mit solchen miesen machenschaften soll keiner an mir verdienen, also folgt am dienstag ein termin beim anwalt...

chrisie
to be continued...


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

*der nächste*

Hallo Leute, 
hier ist für alle der nächste Geschädigte der oben genannten Nummer, naja nicht ich selbst aber ein guter Freund, und da der leider technisch nicht die Leuchte ist hat er mich gebeten mich der Sache anzunehmen. 
Aber prinzipiell ein sehr ähnliches Problem, nach dem "normalen" Surfen hat sich zwar der Verbindungsname nicht geändert aber leider die Verbindungsnummer. So hat er sich für ca. 400€ auf der berüchtigten Numemr vergnügt ohne das er was davon gemerkt hat. 
Morgen werd ich mal die RegTP deswegen anrufen und mal meckern. 
Das einzige was mich bisher noch verwirrt ist die Aussage des Telefonunternehmens das der Computer angeblich in den letzten 5 Tagen immer wieder auf der Nummer eingewählt war, komischerweise war 4 Tage davon niemand im Haus, aber da muß ich wohl erstmal noch den Einzelverbindungsnachweis abwarten, denke mal ehr das das ne falsche Auskunft war und die da 2 Fälle verwechselt haben. 
Was nu meine Frage ist, muß laut Gesetz vor jeder Einwahl bei einem Mehrwertdienst der Hinweis auf die hohen Verbindungskosten kommen oder nur bei der "installation" der Rufnummer, das das ganze bei der Installation nicht passiert ist ist ja zumindest schwer zu beweisen, aber das der das bei der Einwahl nicht bringt eindeutig bewiesen da er ja einfach die normale DFÜ verbindung überschrieben hat. 
Da ich nicht registriert bin hier noch ne Mail falls jemand Kontakt aufnehmen will: [email protected]

_ E-Mailadressen werden so nicht zugelassen, siehe Nub  * BT/Mod *_


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2004)

"O" und "K" durch den Nutzer bei


1. Download des Dialers
2. Aktivierung des Dialer
3. Verbindungsleistung des Dialers
Bei dieser Nummer wirst Du allerdings vergebens nach Beweisen und Erklärungen an dem Rechner suchen, da der Onlinegang wahrscheinlich ziemlich "ferngesteuert" war.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

Hab gerade mir der RegTP deswegen telefoniert, nur das übliche BlaBla:
"Wir sind dran", "müssens abwarten", "dürfen keine Rechtsberatung geben", "kann nächste Woche gesperrt werden", "kann nie gesperrt werden".


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2004)

Hi,

bin auch darauf reingefallen.
Die Telekom gab sich da auf Anfrgae aber sehr kulant und hat ohne weiteres gegen sich gelten lassen, dass ich nur den Betrag ohne PRS zahle.

Gruss

D


----------



## tripsi (7 September 2004)

*...*

leg besser widerspruch ein, wenn die rechnung kommt. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die das ohne so akzeptieren... .  wenn doch ist es gut, wenn nicht stehst du aber auf der sicheren seite!

chrisie


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

*Lichtenstein*

Hallo Gatsby,

warum Lictenstein?
Ist da der tatsächliche Sitz der oder des Verantwortlichen für diesen Betrug?
Wäre sehr an der Adresse interessiert!, falls diese tatsächlich besteht.
Gibt es Mittel und Wege diese herauszufinden.

Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüsse
tob


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2004)

@ TOB

vergiss es! In Liechtenstein ist zwar die Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten, das ganze Problem ist jedoch etwas global verstrickt und endet nicht zu letzt am Zuckerhut!


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ TOB
> vergiss es! In Liechtenstein ist zwar die Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten, das ganze Problem ist jedoch etwas global verstrickt und endet nicht zu letzt am Zuckerhut!


 tut es?
http://www.telmovel.com.br/


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2004)

Geiiiiiil, warst Du das Cico? Dann die URL bitte nochmals per PN an mich, für´s Archiv!


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Cico? Nöö, Cico sitzt in Köln, wie Du weisst.
und warum eine URL als PN, wenn sie da steht?
???


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

Auf der GL-com-Seite waren doch schon andere schlaue Leute... Wenn man übrigens im Testdialer der Firma die IP sucht, bei der der content liegen soll, öffnet sich ein Fenster mit dem Namen "sexfiles" (der Testdialer heisst aber nur so ähnlich). Im sexfiles-Dialer der RegTP steht, dass ihn Herr M.B. zusammengebaut haben soll. Dort steht ebenfalls eine IP mit "content". Ist es überraschend, dass beide Angaben identisch sind? Hat schon einmal jemand die IP des Dialerdownloads oder des contents aus dem Dialer mit den IPs verglichen, die von GL&Co. genannt werden? Warum soll ich mich in Brasilien rumtreiben auf der Suche nach einer Lösung? Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Busch. Manchmal ein Meerbusch...

Ich gehe, bis mir jemand das Gegenteil beweist, übrigens davon aus, dass der aktuell erhältliche sexfiles-Dialer eine FÄLSCHUNG ist. Denn was da drin steht, verwirrt mich zutiefst. In dem Dialer tauchen die domains verschiedener deutscher Dialeranbieter auf. Ich finde es einen guten Zeitpunkt, mal zu fragen, ob das bekannt ist?


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Dialer tauchen die domains verschiedener deutscher Dialeranbieter auf.


 das ist nicht ganz eindeutig formuliert...


			
				sexfiles-Dilaer schrieb:
			
		

> www.erotikst***.com (Maxasale)  www.sms-***.de www.kontakt***.de www.kontaktanzeig[]b.de (mir unbekannte Firma)   www.kontaktanzeigen***.de (Maxasale)  www.sms-d***.com  (m.u.F.) www.webl***.de (J.D./hyro) webl***.de  www.hacker-sp***.de (J.D./hyro)    www.pirat**.de www.smsfa**.de (Firma consiliere, Wetter) www.kontaktst***.de (Firma consiliere, Wetter) software.global-n***.de    www.sexst***.com (Firma invisionext) www.sexst***.de www.sendm**.org www.sendm**.net www.sendm**.de


Vielleicht wissen ja die angesprochenen Firmen, was das bedeutet?
grüsse
aufsucher

*[Virenscanner: Eine URL modifiziert]*


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

*Hat sich mittlerweile was getan?*

Hallo,

hatte den Mist auch auf dem Rechner, war max. 20 min. damit im Netz!

Was für Kosten kommen dabei den raus? Seid Ihr von den Kosten frei gekommen?

Bitte mal den aktuellen Stand eintragen!

Danke!


----------



## tripsi (18 September 2004)

*Hhallo Franki*

nein, nicht wirklich, ich klage zur Zeit gegen die Telekom, mein Anwalt versucht es mit einer Beweislastumkehr, da meine Telefonrechnung sonst wesentlich geringer war. Was dabei rauskommt, werden wir dann sehen...

zu deiner Kostenfrage: ich schätze mal auf ca. 30 Euro, solltest du nicht zahlen wollen ist folgendes  

*Wichtig:* 
lese dir den Tread einmal komplett durch, 
sicher Beweise, 
beschwer dich bei der Regulierungsbehörde!, 
mach eine Anzeige bei der Polizei,
leg Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung ein (ich empfehle Einschreiben mit Rückschein(meiner ist angeblich nicht angekommen, ein Glück hatte ich einen Rückschein), 
lass dich nicht von der Telekom  oder Inkasso einschüchtern und 
lass 0190 und 0900 bei der Telekom sperren, wenn bei dir nichts dagegen spricht. 
Und wenn Du ne Rechtschutz hast, geh zum Anwalt. --> meine Meinung und Erfahrung

chrisie

ps: bedenke bitte das sich der Dialer nicht gleich bei der ersten Einwahl nach Befall auf dem Rechner eingewählt hat, sind es also wirklich nur 20 Minuten?


----------



## tripsi (6 Oktober 2004)

*Um mal meine Berichterstattung zu beenden*

Ich habe nachdem ich meinen Anwalt eingeschaltet hatte, weil mein Widerspruch ja angeblich nicht eingegangen war, einen ziemlich frechen Brief von der Telekom bekommen (*es ist egal ob ich mir den Dialer gewollt oder ungewollt zugezogen habe*, ich muß normalerweise trotzdem zahlen). Sie haben zwar "kulanter Weise" auf das Geld verzichtet allerdings nur unter der Bedingung das die 0900 Sperre die ich danach eingerichtet habe bestehen bleibt. (Was ich sehr gern erfülle)
Aus meiner Sicht hätten die mir ohne Anwalt wohl ziemliche Schwierigkeiten bereitet...

chrisie


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*Funquadrat GmbH*

Hier gibt es weitere Infos zu diesem Thema:

http://210112.antispam.de/t505654f11719959_aktion_abmelden_moumlglich_2.html


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2004)

*960*

* Hallo,

habe heute bei RegTP nachgeschaut. Auch die 960-Nummer ist rückwirkend zurückgenommen!!!!!

Yipppy*


----------



## technofreak (9 November 2004)

*Re: 960*



			
				DeaconFRost schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute bei RegTP nachgeschaut. Auch die 960-Nummer ist rückwirkend zurückgenommen!!!!!


stimmt: 
RegTP Anfrage 090090000960


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2004)

*nur für die die es interessiert: etwas ausführlich:*

hab heute folgende Mail von der Regulierungsbehörde erhalten:

"in Bezug auf Ihre Anfrage / Beschwerde kann ich Ihnen folgendes mitteilen:

Die Fa. Newlines AG hat im Rahmen eines Anhörungsverfahrens der
Regulierungsbehörde  freiwillig die rückwirkende Rücknahme der Registrierung
für ihre Dialer mit der Rufnummer 090090000960 beantragt.

Der Dialer gilt damit als zu keinem Zeitpunkt registriert. Für nicht
registrierte Dialer besteht nach Auffassung der Regulierungsbehörde keine
Zahlungspflicht .

Das Telekommunikationsgesetz und das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs
von 0190er-/0900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern eröffnen nicht die Möglichkeit,
Sie als Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung Ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu
unterstützen. Rechtliche Beratung zu Missbrauchsfragen aus dem Bereich der
(0)190er- und (0)900er-Rufnummern, die über die Regelungen dieser Gesetze
hinausgehen, darf die Reg TP aufgrund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht
leisten.

Einsprüche gegen Ihre Telefonrechnung müssen Sie gegenüber dem
Rechnungssteller geltend machen. Ist die Forderung eines anderen Anbieters
strittig, sollten Sie mit Ihrem Rechnungssteller die Behandlung dieses
strittigen Betrags im Zahlungsverkehr klären, damit für Sie keine negativen
Konsequenzen wie z. B. eine Anschlusssperre folgen.

Da die Rechts- und Beweislage für jeden Fall konkret geprüft werden muss,
sollten Sie sich im Zweifel mit Ihrer örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale oder
einem Rechtsanwalt in Verbindung setzen. 

Weitere Informationen sind im Internet für Sie abrufbar.

Reg TP - Regulierungsbehoerde für Telekommunikation und Post
<http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html>

Die Rücknahme der Registrierung ist in der öffentlich zugänglichen
Dialer-Datenbank dokumentiert:

Reg TP - Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post
<http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?USessionID=0&sStartDS=1&sScrip
tID=65&rufnummer=90090000960&dialerversion=&dialerhashwert=&Suche=Absenden>

Ich hoffe, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weitergeholfen zu haben.

Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen..."

somit Thema abgeschlossen, ist nur schade das es etwas spät kam, so mußte ich die Anwaltskosten bezahlen, aber es freut mich für alle anderen Geschädigten die daraus noch einen Vorteil ziehen können.

tripsi


----------



## cicojaka (10 November 2004)

... schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fa. Newlines AG hat im Rahmen eines Anhörungsverfahrens der
> Regulierungsbehörde freiwillig die rückwirkende Rücknahme der Registrierung für ihre Dialer mit der Rufnummer 090090000960 beantragt.


ich würde ja zuuuu gerne wissen, mit wem die verhandelt haben bei der RegTP...


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich würde ja zuuuu gerne wissen, mit wem die verhandelt haben bei der RegTP...


Schriftlich, weiblich mit langem Postweg - schätze ich.


----------

